# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  (مباحث مشترک درس ریاضی در رشته تحربی و ریاضی) لطفا کمکم کنید

## MOZHGANI

سلام دوستان
من پشت کنکوری هستم..رشته م تجربیه.الان ک ثبت نام کنکوره میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم.هدفمم دبیری و یا تربیت معلم هستش ک از طریق رشته ریاضی راحت تر میتونم بهش برسم چون داوطلبین کمتری داره..
عمومیا ک مثل هم هستن..فیزیک و شیمی هم تفاوت انچنانی نداره..اما واسه درس ریاضی چه مباحثی مشترک هستن رو نمیدونم  ک حداقل ۲۰ ۳۰ درصد بتونم بزنم..اگ میدونید لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## Amir_H80

با 20 یا 30 درصد که نمیشه معلمی قبول شد . حداقل 40 درصد باید بزنی . 
مباحث هندسه رو از همون ریاضی تجربی بخون اگه نمیرسی کلا حذفش کن . به بحث آمار اهمیت بده خیلی مهمه و سوالای ساده ای داره تو کنکور. تابع و حد و مثلثات و مشتق رو کامل کامل بخون بدون حذف هیچ کلمه ای . 
موفق باشی

----------


## MOZHGANI

اهاا..متوجه شدم...خیلی ممنونم

----------


## B.R

دقیقا منم مثل توام تا حالا هیچی نخوندمو ب کنکور تجربی امیدی ندارم و میخوام کنکورریاضی بدم ولی سردردگمم ک چی بخونم
چ برا فیزیک و چ برا ریاضی 
اتفاقا هدف منم تربیت معلمه 
نمیدونم شدنیه یا ن ؟؟؟
بچه های ک اطلاع دارن کمک کنید خیلی واجبه خدایی
ممنون میشم  :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## MOZHGANI

من امروز با یه دبیر ریاضی صحبت کردم که تو بحث کنکور تجربه چندین ساله داره..همین موضوع رو بهش گفتم ک میخوام تغییر رشته بدم درسته یا ن؟گفتش ک اگ دبیری میخوای باید عمومی ها رو بالای ۶۰ و فیزیک و شیمی بالای ۴۰ درصد بزنی..واسه ریاضی هم گفتش ک ریاضی رشته تجربی رو بخون هر چندتا سوال ک تونستی از ریاضی تو کنکور جواب بده..گفت ۲۰ درصد(حدودا یازده دوازده تا سوال ریاضی)بزنی ریاضیو کافیه واسه معلمی..

----------


## B.R

میدونی عمومی ۶۰ و اختصاصی ۴۰ میشه رتبه زیر هزار برا ریاضی 
ینی برا دبیری باید زیر هزار شی؟
ولی بازم این معقول تراز تجربیه

----------


## V_buqs

تجربی سطح رقابت‌ که واویلاست ولی ریاضی رو دست کم نگیرید
ریاضی سوالای سختی داره داوطلبین ریاضی هم به درسا خیلی مسلطن به تعداد داوطلب نگاه نکنین

----------


## reza2018

> من امروز با یه دبیر ریاضی صحبت کردم که تو بحث کنکور تجربه چندین ساله داره..همین موضوع رو بهش گفتم ک میخوام تغییر رشته بدم درسته یا ن؟گفتش ک اگ دبیری میخوای باید عمومی ها رو بالای ۶۰ و فیزیک و شیمی بالای ۴۰ درصد بزنی..واسه ریاضی هم گفتش ک ریاضی رشته تجربی رو بخون هر چندتا سوال ک تونستی از ریاضی تو کنکور جواب بده..گفت ۲۰ درصد(حدودا یازده دوازده تا سوال ریاضی)بزنی ریاضیو کافیه واسه معلمی..


هیچ بایدی وجود نداره،مهم تراز در زیر گروه مربوطه هست که اولا باید بالای 6500 باشه تا مجاز به انتخاب رشته های دبیری بشی...دوما هرچقدر بالاتر باشه همون قدر شانس بیشتری داری.لزومی نداره حتما همه ی عمومی ها بالای 60 باشه یا حتما فلان درس بالای فلان درصد باشه

----------


## B.R

ینی کسی نبود کمک کنه ☹

----------


## Fawzi

> دقیقا منم مثل توام تا حالا هیچی نخوندمو ب کنکور تجربی امیدی ندارم و میخوام کنکورریاضی بدم ولی سردردگمم ک چی بخونم
> چ برا فیزیک و چ برا ریاضی 
> اتفاقا هدف منم تربیت معلمه 
> نمیدونم شدنیه یا ن ؟؟؟
> بچه های ک اطلاع دارن کمک کنید خیلی واجبه خدایی
> ممنون میشم


کدوم نظامی؟

----------


## Shah1n

> ینی کسی نبود کمک کنه ☹


کاری با درست و غلط بودن تصمیمت ندارم
برای خوندن ریاضی
مباحث تابع و حد و مشتق و مثلثات(قسمتیش) و کاربرد مشتق مشترکه
قسمتهای مقاطع مخروطیش کمی با هندسه تحلیلی مشترکه
هندسه۱ و آمار هم مشترکه
ولی خب تو همین مشترکا سطح سوالات رشته ریاضی بالاتره و بعضا سوالاتو میپیچونن

----------


## B.R

نظام قدیم

----------


## B.R

ینی تصمیم اشتباهه☹
راستش حتمااا باید قبول شم ولی ب قبولی تو رشته تجربی تو این چندماه امیدی ندارم

----------

